

If this doesn't get countered, we're all doomed. - brendonjason
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_talk_(phatic_communication)
Anybody else disturbed by the increasing array of technological options to de-evolve into a passive herd-cow, contributing nothing much more than a moo-tweet here and a moo-facebook update there?<p>Sure ... some will be quick to say it's optional ... but is it really when everyone from VCs to job-seekers feel obsessively-compulsively compelled to keep every-single-freakin' petty detail of every moment of every day "up-to-date", lest they be seen as "inactive" and therefore, to the superficial-yet-blessed-with-power types that seem to rule the lives of those of us who haven't as yet achieved total financial freedom, "irrelevant?"<p>I don't know ... I think some public display is necessary to highlight the dangers of this trend, if allowed to continue.<p>Can something like fb/twitter be hacked in the original sense of the word and played around with for a day, say, parodied?<p>Can the world log on to facebook for a day and see, say, a picture of a people doing something at a park with a message like, "Stop updating everybody and go out and do something with them before your lives pass you by!"?<p>I know meetup and stuff exist ... but I feel like the dark side of the mindless internet brain is sucking us all in and reducing us to simple binary micro processors of the "I liked the latest whatever/I didn't like it." type.<p>Thanks for listening to my rant.
======
mooism2
You seem to think that small talk is harmful. Why?

